# Que diferencia hay entre resistencia 1/4W y 2W



## DXKAR (Dic 12, 2006)

Vereis, en una tienda venden resistencias y veo que esta eso de 1/4W 1/2W 1W y 2W como saber cual es la correspondiente a lo que uno quiera. Con forme sube el W (watio supongo) el precio es mayor.


SALUDOS GRACIAS


----------



## juanfriph (Dic 12, 2006)

Los watios te indican la potencia que es capaz de soportar la resistencia.

Como sabras, P = V x I, es decir, Potencia = Voltaje (Voltios) x Intensidad (Amperios)

Para saber que resistencia debes comprar deberías calcular ambas magnitudes en tu circuito, para saber la potencia, y comprar una resistencia de una potencia mayor a la de tu circuito.

Espero haberte ayudado.

Un saludo


----------



## JV (Dic 12, 2006)

Esa es la potencia que soportan las resitencias. Tienes que hacer el calculo de potencia con la formula:

      P = V x I

y la complementas con la ley de Ohm:

      V = I x R

y compras un valor superior, por ejemple si te da 0.21W corresponde una de 1/4 al menos.

La diferencia de precio se nota cuando se supera el vatio.


----------



## JJKANON (Oct 16, 2009)

bueno entiendo eso, pero diganme hay diferencia de consumo de energia si aun circuito electronico le pongo una de 10w
muy aparte de lo feo q se va ver jeje salu2


----------



## herymarce (Oct 16, 2009)

no el consumo es es mismo, y como tu los has dicho se veria feo y gastas mas dinero y ocupas mas espacio


----------



## MrCarlos (Oct 16, 2009)

Hola JJKANON

Si las Demas partes del circuito no varian la resistencia que reemplazaste seguira disipando la misma potencia. si esta es de menor Wattage (10W) que la que habia, probablemente se queme.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## herymarce (Oct 16, 2009)

ok si tu esta resistencia dicipa 700mw puedes colocar una de 1 w si colocas una de 10 w de todos modos vas a dicipar 700mw, es gasto de espacio y dinero, puedes hhllar cuanto es la p que necesitas en to resistencia con la formula , oviamente necesitas saber cuanto voltaje cae sobre tu resistencia, v= i*R entonces hallas la potencia p=Ir si no tienes i pues p= Vcuadrado/R

si colocas una resistencia de menor wateaje que la que necesitas esta le va a dar calor y morira


----------



## Limbo (Oct 18, 2009)

Buenas,

Mira: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f27/calcula-potencia-necesito-resistencia-25773/

En ese mensaje que yo mismo publique se me resolvieron todas las dudas que yo tenia, supongo que las mismas que las tuyas.

Saludos!


----------

